# Hello from Derbyshire



## landrovereditor (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi
Found your great site a couple of weeks ago whilst looking for camping sites in the Lake District. Planned to take a tent up there and stay for 9 or 10 days. Last minute change of plan after deciding it was going to be rather wet and cold. We hired a camper van from 'Room with a View' a VW Trident. 
Did 1200 miles in 9 days around the lakes and Scotland up as far Loch Ness and Kyle of Lochalsh before returning to the lakes. Did stay on a clean and tidy site at Loch Ness (Loch Ness Caravan Park) right at the side of the water. But the rest of the time it was wild camping. Driving mostly at night so camping between 11pm - 1am and away from the camp by 8am. Never saw a soul, except locals at Ennerdale. Weather was pretty good most of the time so it was a great experience.
Now what camper van?
Two berth, small enough to get 'off the beaten track. To be used daily. Economical (not a Land Rover) and reliable.
Any advice would be most welcome.
Thank you
John Nowell


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Oct 8, 2007)

hi welcome lovely area derbyshire as for a motor home take your time look round we use a beddy compass drifter 4 bearth coach built and use it for daily use too find it easy enough for every day use and you have loads of room its great for shopping the only prob is you carnt use multistorey car parks you will get loads of help here


----------



## t4_chris (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi and welcome  

How old was the Trident? did it suit you, maybe look for something similar?
A T5 VW van or T4 if you want something a little older.


----------

